

Ask HN: Is Thesis Theme the right choice for my blog? - MichaelApproved

I'm just getting started with a new blog and I'm looking into Thesis Theme. From what I've seen it's pretty good but it's hard to tell because the reviews I've found include affiliate links and banner ads to buy the theme.<p>Can someone give me an unbiased review?<p>If you think Thesis isn't the right choice can you recommend another one that has good SEO?<p>Here's the link to the site for anyone not familiar with it yet http://diythemes.com/
======
steveplace
I use it in a couple niche blogs, and once you master it, it's quite versatile
and useful. It does have a learning curve and you need exp in WP and PHP to
shorten said curve.

A buddy of mine did a writeup on it and he is a much better user than I am:
<http://bit.ly/nicksthesispage>

[Edit] As full disclosure he does have aff links to thesis but it's still good
info.

------
shabda
Its a pretty good themem which I use myself, but I wont use it on any new
blogs, as it has been used so much that no matter how much you customise it, I
can take a look and tell you that it is thesis.

~~~
tjr
_I can take a look and tell you that it is thesis._

Is that a bad thing? Do most users notice, or care?

~~~
nickreese
You can style thesis any way you want. Check <http://blog.auinteractive.com>
and <http://artofblog.com> both run on thesis and don't look like the standard
"Thesis" theme.

For the standard theme check out a site like <http://www.photodropper.com>

